# Elephant dont insure R32 GTR



## razi-islam (Aug 19, 2005)

Just got off the phone to elephant and they wont insure me of a R32 GTR...pain in the **** that is....any suggestions for some new insurance companies...Tesco nor Admiral will do it either...they will however all insure me on a R33 GTR and onwards however i cant afford those cars and i prefer the R32 GTR as well.

Any help would be great!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Seems a lot of people on here have had success with A-plan, im sure a quick search will bring up there number.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Try contacting Adrian Flux (they give discounts if you are a GTROC member).


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*also*

try churchill, what is your age though? and NCB this may have a massive effect on wether or not most companys will touch you on a group 20 car!
regards
mark

i'm with A-plan they are S**T hot!!!


----------



## razi-islam (Aug 19, 2005)

21 mate with 4 yrs NCB..no points nothing..clean license


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

i think a plan is over 25's only but only one way to find out. gonna be steep i think though mate


----------



## razi-islam (Aug 19, 2005)

i will call A-Plan after work and fingers crossed get a half decent quote so i can buy the GTR im after on saturday and then happy days after that....


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Good work!

Get some pics up when you get it. i'm still saving up ATM:bawling:


----------



## razi-islam (Aug 19, 2005)

well i still hope to buy it mate but now its insurance pending...dam elephant..they even quote me a figure for it like 2 weeks ago now shes saying we dont insure a 91 GTR but will only insure from 94 onwards...

so long as i can find a half decent insurance quote in the next 2 days then i can still buy it failing that im going to have to buy something else which will be a crying shame.....


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Is that coz theyre imports? i would of thought that on older car, worth less money would be cheaper to insure, but then again its still got the same nutty RB26 in it:squintdan 

let us know if you get a quote, ive not got to that stage yet but its insurance that will be the pain in the a$$ for me too. (23 and 6yrs)

Did the elephant woman chuckle: ) not give you a quote ref number?


----------



## Windscreen Guy (Nov 6, 2005)

Warwick Davies:clap: Very helpful and cheaper than A-Plan.


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

aplan didnt even send me out a cover note so i had the insuranced cancelled lol, got fully comp on a 30yr old from elephant for £550! without a tracker too!
done it last week on a GTR32


----------



## razi-islam (Aug 19, 2005)

i swear to god these insurance companies are so random! unfort not been able to get a quote from any bar Adrian Flux and it was expensive...could buy another car for the money there asking...

@ TFS - what year is ur GTR?? i cant believe they wont insure me on a R32 GTR...the **** take is that they will insure me on a R33 GTR...where is the sense in that...i just cant understand....

A lot of places say you have to be over 25...not feeling a 4 yr wait thou!!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

They insured by r32 GTR....

Try Lloyds TSB


----------



## razi-islam (Aug 19, 2005)

got a call from an elephant manager and unfort they will not insure a pre 1994 Skyine GTR...however they are willing to insure a R32 GTR as long as it is on a 1994 plate - so L/M reg...and also they are willing to insure a R33 GTR for the same money.....and even a R34 GTR....but yet they will not insure me on a pre 94 R32 GTR...how long is that....as a result my search band has become very narrow although ive got a couple of L reg R32s to see this weekend.


----------



## raaaaaaay (Jun 5, 2006)

When I spoke to elephant they said no imports. A-plan wanted 2 grand. Called Adrian Flux and bingo, I am 23 have 11 points and 2 years ncb it came to £1100. Not too unreasonable


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I dont believe it....

Adrian Flux is merely a Broker...no one would insure you on a GTR at 23 with 11 points for 1100....

I simply do not believe you.


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

PMSL!!!


----------



## raaaaaaay (Jun 5, 2006)

GTRSTILL said:


> I dont believe it....
> 
> Adrian Flux is merely a Broker...no one would insure you on a GTR at 23 with 11 points for 1100....
> 
> I simply do not believe you.


Yes Flux is a broker, the policy is through someone called Highway. But fair play if you dont believe me you dont believe me


----------

